# iJoy Tornado RDTA



## Dubz

http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-247.html

@VapeSnow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

This tank rocks!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yagya

Hi.i see you got yourself this baby.. how does she performs compare to the crius and griffin, for flavour and vapour.


----------



## MorneW

Blows them completely out of the water IMHO. Runing 8 wrap triple twisted 28ss 3mm. Slight pain to build but so worth it.

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya

pheeww at what wattage do u run those coils


----------



## Yagya

ok i see now that you using stainless for those triple builds...
thanks..im really thinking of adding this to my collection..


----------



## MorneW

I'm running them at 70 - 75W comes to 0.22Ω. this is only the 2nd build i tried. first build was claptons 26/32 6 wrap 3mm came to 0.46Ω and ran that at 100w with airflow wide open

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagya

This old chest dont like those higher power these days. I wonder how it will perform with 24g SS with say 11 wraps on 2.5 or 3mm ID


----------



## Khan83

Getting mine tomorrow . Cant wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya

Cool..
Let us know whats your thoughts on that 1.


----------



## Khan83

Yagya said:


> Cool..
> Let us know whats your thoughts on that 1.


Will do bud


----------



## MorneW

just wick it like the moonshot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

This seems to be a very impressive tank. The reviews on it are very good. I might........juuuust might consider buying one


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> This seems to be a very impressive tank. The reviews on it are very good. I might........juuuust might consider buying one



I wondered how long that would take Zeee Man!


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I wondered how long that would take Zeee Man!



Hahaha......you know me too well Uncle @Rob Fisher , but I still have my eye on an authentic VCMT 30mm, but the Tornado is eating at me. The VCMT impressed me A LOT at the vape meet and it was the best flavor I've ever had from a tank (apart from your Target of course) and I really want one. If finances allow it, then I'll buy both, but not now. Just drooling at the moment.....lol

Unfortunately, the Benz needs new discs front and back, so that has to come first. Then I'll look at the tanks again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RiaanRed

This will SO be my next tank!


----------



## Jono90

Got my one today. and i decided to go with a kanthal clapton quad coil 2.5mm 8 wrap comes out at 0.27 pushing it at 160w on the rx200 absolute clouds for days mega airflow and wicking awesome. only thing i dont like is the side fill.


----------



## Khan83

Awww yeeeeah . She's a keeper 

Slightly annoying to build on but once you get her going.........cloud city.


----------



## Nimatek

Stop tempting me with this!!!! 

How do you find taste on it compared to like the Griffin / Crius / Aromamizer ?


----------



## Khan83

Nimatek said:


> Stop tempting me with this!!!!
> 
> How do you find taste on it compared to like the Griffin / Crius / Aromamizer ?



Don't have much to compare it against . Only tanks I have are the Subtank & Bellus/Mutation RTA's . This definitely blows them out of the water in terms of flavor . So much so that I may have to reduce the concentrations on my next batch of juice as its now sickeningly sweet.

But that airflow though  . Pure heaven if you like an airy draw


----------



## Jono90

for me out of 4 tanks. 
best would be the moonshot for flavour 
2nd would be the gemini
3rd the tornado
4th griffin

so not the best flavour, but still pretty good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW

I would rate on par with moonshot. Then gemini then griffin

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

well i wouldnt say it isnt as good as the moonshot, just different. i do love how you can push the wattage up and it doesnt get hot and neither does the vape. I got the vcmt 30mm clone and the deck is nowhere near the tornado. and it doesnt even handle 120 without dry hitting. this tank does. i went all the way up to 200W on my rolo and it was an extremely hot vape but it didnt dry hit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

hi everyone. 
just wanted to know what you guys are building in your tornado?
I have tried 3 builds so far. 
1st was quad 8 wrap 2.5mm kanthal claptons my favourite so far.
2nd was quad 8 wrap 2.5mm ss316l claptons was ohming to low to feel comfortable.
3rd was 24g 3mm 11 wrap nichrome quads flavour is the best with this one but reduced clouds.

what i have concluded so far is coil placement seems to matter alot.
as the 3mm nichrome build covers the air slots better and i definatly noticed an increase in flavour as i then used a DIY of cream soda which is really weak and i only taste it in drippers but i could now taste it.


----------



## zadiac

Multi core clapton for sure. 5-8 strands 30g claptoned with 32g or 34g. Flavor heaven.


----------



## MorneW

I found the wicking too also make a huge diff with the flavour. Im runng just dual claptons

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90

well i just upsized to quad 3mm 26g kanthal claptons 7 wraps .28 ohms and im extremely happy with it. huge improvement with flavour. right coil size also seems to make a difference. required a bit of tweaking to get it to stop shorting with the chimney on. but well worth it! 
I also make the lower coil with much shorter wicks. and so therefore it draws from the upper coils wick. no dry hits at all even up to 200w with chain use.

im am truly impressed with this tank. my moonshot has lost its first place. 
but i must say considering the heat at 200w. 300watt max is over-rated but hell who is that crazy anyway!


----------



## zadiac

I pulled the trigger and ordered one. Let's see if it's a let down like all other tanks I've owned or not.


----------



## MorneW

rebuilt now with SS aliens. comes out to 0.12Ω running at 80w. Not really better that the clappies.


----------



## daniel craig

MorneW said:


> rebuilt now with SS aliens. comes out to 0.12Ω running at 80w. Not really better that the clappies.


How long did it take you to master the alien coil build? I always stretch the decorded clapton too less or too much


----------



## Jono90

well i did another build. based on the picture of the t4 deck. went for 12 wrap 26g clapton again but at 2mm size. less ramp up and flavour is much better.


----------



## Jono90

MorneW said:


> rebuilt now with SS aliens. comes out to 0.12Ω running at 80w. Not really better that the clappies.


what ID are you using for your dual setups?


----------



## MorneW

3mm

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90

well 3mm seems to be the best size for this tank. after almost a whole spool of wire im finally happy with the flavour.
flavour is definatly on par with the moonshot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123

Hello tornado users,
Saw on a review that the glass does not stay fixed once the deck is screwed out. True?
And the floating deck must be a pain to build on?
Liking everything else about it, but those two above seriously bother me.


----------



## zadiac

I'm a coil builder. I'll make a plan to steady the deck. I don't let little things like that scare me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

Alex_123 said:


> Hello tornado users,
> Saw on a review that the glass does not stay fixed once the deck is screwed out. True?
> And the floating deck must be a pain to build on?
> Liking everything else about it, but those two above seriously bother me.



that is true. so you cant open it unless its empty. which is kinda crap. i have wasted a lot of juice fiddling (thank god its DIY)
the build deck is floating (just like the moonshot) but i put the bottom coils on it in my hand then fire it and get them good. then i put the upper coils on and repeat. but since its a velocity style is really easy to build on. you could also just put an allen key through the airflow into the hole in the deck and screw it on a mod then it hold down pretty well. (unlike the moonshot as it wobbles around a bit)
but i currently have quad 3mm 9wrap 26g claptons so lots of space.

bottom line is if you like the moonshot you will like this and the moonshot was a pain to build but it was worth it in the end and the same applies here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123

zadiac said:


> I'm a coil builder. I'll make a plan to steady the deck. I don't let little things like that scare me


It doesn't scare me, lets just say they could have done it better?

@Jono90 thanks for the insight. The rta really looks like a winner otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Alex_123 said:


> It doesn't scare me, lets just say they could have done it better?
> 
> @Jono90 thanks for the insight. The rta really looks like a winner otherwise.



Sorry man. Didn't mean to imply that it scares you. Meant to say it doesn't put me off. English not my first language and I sometimes have trouble expressing myself correctly.


----------



## Alex_123

zadiac said:


> Sorry man. Didn't mean to imply that it scares you. Meant to say it doesn't put me off. English not my first language and I sometimes have trouble expressing myself correctly.


No worries! Just in search of the *right* one out there! Everything of the tornado was great other than that. Maybe Ill give it a go even.


----------



## zadiac

Ok, so I got the Tornado and here's what I think. This is not a review. Just my thoughts.

Yes, it's a bit of a biatch to build on, but it's manageable. I have dual staggered fused clapton in it at the moment running at .32 ohms cold and vaping at 60W.
Filling it is easy.
The drip tip is way too short. Ordered a custom one from @hands
Flavor is surprisingly good for a tank. Not as good as in my Double Vision RDA, but it's the best for a tank so far for me.
Airflow is adequate and I even close it off about halfway as it is actually too much.
Wicking is easy and no dry hits since I built it the first time. Been running the same build from the start for a few days now and it wicks very easy.

One con for me: It sweats. It sweats a lot. It's not leaking. I have to call it "sweating". I don't like that. All the time I have to wipe the outside of the tank and the top of the mod as there is a very fine "condensation" of juice on the outside and on the top of the mod. It is ejuice. I tasted it.
I took it apart to check if there's anywhere where it can leak and I haven't found anything yet, that's why I call it sweating.

Apart from that, it's a good tank and I like it. It's the first tank I really liked so far and used more than two days without throwing it into the vape bin.
I'll comment again in about a week's time if it's still in use or binned.

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll

zadiac said:


> Ok, so I got the Tornado and here's what I think. This is not a review. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Yes, it's a bit of a biatch to build on, but it's manageable. I have dual staggered fused clapton in it at the moment running at .32 ohms cold and vaping at 60W.
> Filling it is easy.
> The drip tip is way too short. Ordered a custom one from @hands
> Flavor is surprisingly good for a tank. Not as good as in my Double Vision RDA, but it's the best for a tank so far for me.
> Airflow is adequate and I even close it off about halfway as it is actually too much.
> Wicking is easy and no dry hits since I built it the first time. Been running the same build from the start for a few days now and it wicks very easy.
> 
> One con for me: It sweats. It sweats a lot. It's not leaking. I have to call it "sweating". I don't like that. All the time I have to wipe the outside of the tank and the top of the mod as there is a very fine "condensation" of juice on the outside and on the top of the mod. It is ejuice. I tasted it.
> I took it apart to check if there's anywhere where it can leak and I haven't found anything yet, that's why I call it sweating.
> 
> Apart from that, it's a good tank and I like it. It's the first tank I really liked so far and used more than two days without throwing it into the vape bin.
> I'll comment again in about a week's time if it's still in use or binned.
> 
> Happy vaping!



Have been running the tornado since yesterday. 

Have a dual staged Clapton with 24g for ramp up. 
Coming in at 0.17 ohms. 

This tank has been an absolute blast for me so far. 

I have picked up on the "sweating" as well. Minor annoyance. But outside of that it has performed in every way I have been hoping. 

Been wanting something that would pair well with the minikin and this tank does that job perfectly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

zadiac said:


> Ok, so I got the Tornado and here's what I think. This is not a review. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Yes, it's a bit of a biatch to build on, but it's manageable. I have dual staggered fused clapton in it at the moment running at .32 ohms cold and vaping at 60W.
> Filling it is easy.
> The drip tip is way too short. Ordered a custom one from @hands
> Flavor is surprisingly good for a tank. Not as good as in my Double Vision RDA, but it's the best for a tank so far for me.
> Airflow is adequate and I even close it off about halfway as it is actually too much.
> Wicking is easy and no dry hits since I built it the first time. Been running the same build from the start for a few days now and it wicks very easy.
> 
> One con for me: It sweats. It sweats a lot. It's not leaking. I have to call it "sweating". I don't like that. All the time I have to wipe the outside of the tank and the top of the mod as there is a very fine "condensation" of juice on the outside and on the top of the mod. It is ejuice. I tasted it.
> I took it apart to check if there's anywhere where it can leak and I haven't found anything yet, that's why I call it sweating.
> 
> Apart from that, it's a good tank and I like it. It's the first tank I really liked so far and used more than two days without throwing it into the vape bin.
> I'll comment again in about a week's time if it's still in use or binned.
> 
> Happy vaping!


Do you think there's any particular reason as to why this and the Moonshot have spinning decks? Why don't they make the decks press fit like the other tanks. And why don't they make the glass stay in place like the griffin or Crius?


----------



## zadiac

daniel craig said:


> Do you think there's any particular reason as to why this and the Moonshot have spinning decks? Why don't they make the decks press fit like the other tanks. And why don't they make the glass stay in place like the griffin or Crius?



I have been asking myself the same questions, but decided not to bother. This is an amazing tank so far and the spinning deck doesn't really bother me. You just need to stabilize it while building (putting an allen key through the air holes and positive pin). After building you just put the "barrel" on and it's stable.


----------



## daniel craig

zadiac said:


> I have been asking myself the same questions, but decided not to bother. This is an amazing tank so far and the spinning deck doesn't really bother me. You just need to stabilize it while building (putting an allen key through the air holes and positive pin). After building you just put the "barrel" on and it's stable.


Yeah I have the Moonshot and just couldn't figure out why they would make the tank the way it is. I wanted to get the tornado but just waiting until something like the tornado with a press fit deck and a glass that's stays attached so i can rebuild without throwing away the juice. I can live with building like this but it's just easier if these little things were resolved.


----------



## Alex_123

Ive heard that tornado has the free floating deck because of interchangeable decks and provides better conductivity for TC builds over screw on interchangeable decks. 
I do not own one and not too sure if its true, but it was from a reputable reviewer. And no, not RIP.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MorneW

I have not experienced any sweating. Still playing around with different builds. So far my favorite is dual 26g twisted 7 wrap 3.5mm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil

All I can say is o my word what a good tank at 130w my style of vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Farhaan Joosub

Does the tornado pin protrude enough to use on a hybrid ?


----------



## Jono90

it doesnt protrude at all. so as far as i know that would be a no. But the gemini protudes alot. isnt flush with an ipv 3li ipv 5 and an rx200 
so that would maybe be a suitable tank.


----------



## MorneW

Farhaan Joosub said:


> Does the tornado pin protrude enough to use on a hybrid ?


My one definitely does not protrude enough.


----------



## Farhaan Joosub

MorneW said:


> My one definitely does not protrude enough.


Thanks so much ! Really appreciate it !


----------



## WARMACHINE

Dr Phil said:


> All I can say is o my word what a good tank at 130w my style of vaping


You getting soft @Dr Phil 

I only vape this beast at 175 watts and above, oh I forgot you have that weak DNA200

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

WARMACHINE said:


> You getting soft @Dr Phil
> 
> I only vape this beast at 175 watts and above, oh I forgot you have that weak DNA200



Curious to hear what build you have in yours?


----------



## MorneW

WARMACHINE said:


> You getting soft @Dr Phil
> 
> I only vape this beast at 175 watts and above, oh I forgot you have that weak DNA200


Thats mad. Quad coils? Im running dual fused at only 60w

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90

I run my quad claptons at 140w flavour seems the best at that wattage. and it isnt very hot with the airflow fully open


----------



## WARMACHINE

MurderDoll said:


> Curious to hear what build you have in yours?


Inside joke with Dr. Phil, my 250 watt RX against his DNA200


----------



## jprossouw

Howsit guys, I need some help with wicking this tornado, either it leaks or I get dry hits. Never struggled so much with wicking a tank. Running dual 3mm id claptons.


----------



## Jono90

jprossouw said:


> Howsit guys, I need some help with wicking this tornado, either it leaks or I get dry hits. Never struggled so much with wicking a tank. Running dual 3mm id claptons.



well i ran mine with .24ohm quad fused claptons 3mm 8 wraps 28gx2 core and 32g wrap and at first wicked it thin but it leaked and lacked flavour.
But i watched the a few youtube videos and it seems like more wicking is the way to go. im sure this does apply to dual coils.
also fluffing the ends of the wicks is really important. helps it wick faster. 
i run mine at 140w on my rolo and it never dry hits or leaks. (with fluffing and more wicking)
I would also upsize the coil to 3.5mm for duals


----------



## MurderDoll

Decided to try and be adventurous with the Tornado. 

So built this. 
Specs are: 
22g
3mm ID
9 wraps. 
Settled Its coming in at 0.19 ohms. 

Running it at full tilt on the minikin and the tank is still wanting more power. Quite impressed with the flavour and cloud production.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jono90

in my mind its made for quad coils. i actually brought the t6 deck but a screw was stuck in a post hole and literally stripped instantly and i even tried drilling it out. evently gave up and took the other screws and pin off it and threw it away. i was so sad. but atleast the t6s pin is slightly longer and i find its more stable ohm wise. 
@MurderDoll 
how are you wicking yours?


----------



## MurderDoll

Jono90 said:


> in my mind its made for quad coils. i actually brought the t6 deck but a screw was stuck in a post hole and literally stripped instantly and i even tried drilling it out. evently gave up and took the other screws and pin off it and threw it away. i was so sad. but atleast the t6s pin is slightly longer and i find its more stable ohm wise.
> @MurderDoll
> how are you wicking yours?



Not sure how to explain it exactly but ill give it a try. 

With it being a 3mm ID. I have to use quite a bit of wicking. It needs to be firm but not tight that it moves the coil (if that makes any sense?).

Once I have wicked up the coils. I I use a small pair of scissors and let the wick tail rest on my finger. Then basically just stick the scissors head from the coil and drag it to the tail (as if I was scratching the wick. But let it go straight through the coil). Doing this pushes some loose parts off and allows the wick to get light and fluffy. 

Once all are done, take the chimney side wall and press it into place. Excess wick at the bottom will get trimmed off and pushed back into the chimney. (Same process you use for a moonshot, if you have watched any videos on it)
Then its just making sure the wick is covering the juice holes nicely and that none is blocking the airflow from the bottom. 

Hope this helps. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane

I must say I am loving this tank. Is it just me or is it a bit under rated? The tornado is not as user friendly (although I find wicking it much easier) as the zephyrus and griffin 25 (the only other tanks I have...) but boy does it perform! Guzzles juice thought!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Dane said:


> I must say I am loving this tank. Is it just me or is it a bit under rated? The tornado is not as user friendly (although I find wicking it much easier) as the zephyrus and griffin 25 (the only other tanks I have...) but boy does it perform! Guzzles juice thought!



This tank is definitely underrated. Flippen awesome even if it's a Juice Guzzler I still love it. Can build insane Coils in this thing !


----------



## Jono90

some pictures of my current fused clapton build at .24ohms 
i enjoy the flavour the most with the upper coils like the picture. only con is, get a little spitback when it needs a new wick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Have to agree. It doesn't seem to be a popular tank as everyone is still in love with the Gemini and Griffin. 

Very nice @Jono90 
That must require some serious wattage!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jono90

@MurderDoll 

well im running it at 140w on the rolo. still abit of ramp up time. but once it warmed up its all good. 
suits my vape style of long slowish pulls.


----------



## 19D66

Got one today but having issues with wicking that it does not leak. Soon as you fill her she leaks. Advise please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

19D66 said:


> Got one today but having issues with wicking that it does not leak. Soon as you fill her she leaks. Advise please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once the lower chimney is installed wet the wicks and press them up and slightly into the juice holes. I never have a leak on mine and i have my deadbeat brother use it. Rewick for him once a week and no leaks.

At least 3mm id on coil and snug fit cotton... no trimming needed.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------

